
Ask HN: How is your time spent as a DBA / ops? - misframer
Our company had a survey a couple of years ago about this topic and released an eBook [0] and an infographic [1] based on the survey results.<p>We&#x27;re trying to update it for 2016, and we need your feedback again! We&#x27;d appreciate it if you could spend a few minutes filling out the Google Forms survey [2]. It&#x27;s anonymous.<p>Thanks!<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn2.hubspot.net&#x2F;hubfs&#x2F;498921&#x2F;eBooks&#x2F;The_Hidden_Cost_of_Data_Operations.pdf<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vividcortex.com&#x2F;hubfs&#x2F;Blog&#x2F;Data_Operations_Infographic.png<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSeagAsxJ8lMPMr9OHUXn3GoHLx8Hkl0R2ZKotyRuPege9R_kA&#x2F;viewform
======
misframer
Clickable:

[0]
[http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/498921/eBooks/The_Hidden_Cost_...](http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/498921/eBooks/The_Hidden_Cost_of_Data_Operations.pdf)

[1]
[https://www.vividcortex.com/hubfs/Blog/Data_Operations_Infog...](https://www.vividcortex.com/hubfs/Blog/Data_Operations_Infographic.png)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeagAsxJ8lMPMr9OHUX...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeagAsxJ8lMPMr9OHUXn3GoHLx8Hkl0R2ZKotyRuPege9R_kA/viewform)

